# Bernie Mac Daddy at 2 months and 3 days old



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

The belly size is starting to get smaller and his front is starting to fill out more.




































































































Just wanted to share some pics of the pup:woof: he is healthy so far, extremely outgoing at home and he is getting very comfortable with us. He met my inlaws 90 pound bitch shepherd and he did extremely well. I am trying to expose him to as many situations as possible each day to bring up his confidence, so far he knows how to sit which is amazing I was only playing around couple of times to see if he would pick it up but he did. I am trying to teach him to wait and come and out.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Are those Rutgers flip flops chew toys? Yeah I would chew on them 2 LOL


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh hes sooo cute! 0i still see some pudge in the belly though...love puppy fat and puppy wrinkles!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I think they should give you a DOTM award for best puppy name ever LOL When I get a pup I want to name him with a human name like Peter, David, or Nathaniel lol.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

aw he's cute....

really love the name!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww wicked cute..and yes i said wicked.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Its ok for you to say wicked your from New England LOL wicked awesome.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats suchaaaa cute puppy!!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Lost_Kaus89 said:


> Its ok for you to say wicked your from New England LOL wicked awesome.


ahahah totally pissa..LMAO


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

So Bernie has gained 5 pounds since the last vet visit two weeks ago. He is coming out of his shell, he is extremely cofident when meeting people and so far the dogs I have introduced him too he has done very well with them. He is still a little loose when he goes business but I am hoping that it was the rapid food change. Also, his belly size is going down a lot and he just received an additional worming, hopefully in a month he will be done with the worms. Let me know what you guys think =) by the way I think so far he is getting a heavy frame he kind of reminds of an amstaff/ on the bully side.




























I have been working with him with the flirtpole for short sessions and some light tug of war, mainly to help him build confidence and to get his muscles a workout.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

he is adorable first off.

second he is too young to do any real exercise. i would not start trying to put on any muscle until he is around 1 year. using the flirtpole or springpole or anything real strenous at this age all you are going to do is hurt him. i know you mean well. his body is still forming and growing. if you work him hard now you can cause him to suffer permanent damage and will not be able to work with him when he is older. please do not think i am trying to be rude. i know you are meaning well.
enjoy him as a puppy it goes by way to fast


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

O I know I didnt mean like crazy sessions, but when I picked him up he was extremely weak because he was underfed and I think he was kept in a dirty whelping box so he never go to explore and run around like a normal pup, i keep the sessions short and he has little drive so it isn't constant work or anything like that. The flirt pole is just simply to get him to move around and practice stalking and chasing, and the tug of war is just get him to learn how to use his mouth( coordination and control) and to get him to burn some energy. Basically not trying to put any muscle on him, I just want him to learn to use his body since he never go to enjoy those kinds of activities. I really don't care about having a muscle freak, I am sure his genetics will determine the outcome of his conformation reagardless, I am just worried about him learning to control his body. ANd no, I do not think you were being rude, I know a lot of noobies get a pit type pup and want to jack him up to look cool but this is my second dog and I far from being that type of owner =)


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

okay  a lot of people first thing they want to do with their new puppy is add muscle at 2 months. just making sure ya know. sorry to hear about his welping but sounds like he is going to be on the right track. 

ps gotta love the brindles


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks, I hope so.. I am just praying that every goes well with him. The tummy is getting a lot less bloated which is a good sign about the worms going away. I considered my self an impulse buyer when I got him, however, I just couldn't leave him with the breeder he was in such a bad shape and I knew this little guy wouldn't make it the way he was going. I have his UKC papers all that fancy crap but I haven't sent them in yet, I keep thinking that the dogs I met weren't his parents and he just regular apbts that was passing off as their pups, but he has a really think heavy frame and his movement isn't anything like my last dog. Does anyone know if you can get a Brindle pup out of a blue and brown parents?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i beleive they can. it doesnt matter what the physical color of the parents are. if the color is in the parents genes i beleive they can throw any color. 
i dont breed so i could be wrong but that is what i beleive


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks cute. lool


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Another pic from that same day. His coat is gettin really shinny, I just can't believe how calm he is although I kno he is only 10 weeks old but man is he chill.. hehe


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

that smile is just too cute!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bernie Mac Daddy @ 11 weeks old as of today he weighs 20 pounds.. let me know what you guys think. I will be getting his ped back from the UKC this week or the next so I guess I will find out if the papers were hung lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He his soooooo cute! I don't know how I missed this thread! Keep us updated on that little guy!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you =) I will continue to do Bi-Weekly updates on the guy. I am still confused as to what he will be shaping like.. his body is getting much better and the wormins have def helped a lot.


----------

